# Perdomo 20th Anniversary Sungrown Epicure Review



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I spent a little time after work at my favorite B&M yesterday. The owner talked me into trying a new cigar, one of his current big sellers. I am not really a fan of Perdomo in general (Lot 23 is ok, but nothing great) so I was a bit skeptical, but he usually has some good taste so I gave it a whirl.

Doing something different with this review, as I know some people have very distinct ideas of what a review should be. Some people believe it needs to be short and sweet, devoid of style, sticking only to rudimentary details like "sweet,harsh, crappy, good" while others like their reviews to actually be a good read. I am doing BOTH with this review.

More detailed review is below, while the Short/quick review is located right here:

*QUICK REVIEW:*

*Perdomo 20th Sungrown Epicure*

*DETAILS: *
*Size:* 5 x 56
*Wrapper: *Nicaraguan
*Binder:* Nicaraguan
*Filler:* Nicaraguan
*Strength: *Medium

*LOOK: *
Beautiful wrapper minimal veins
*COLD DRAW: *
Sweet/Spicy

*1[SUP]st[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd[/SUP]:*
Smooth
Sweet
Earth
Nuttiness

*2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd[/SUP]: *
Sweet gone
Heavy Earth/Spice
Leather joins flavors

*Last 3[SUP]rd[/SUP]: *
Buttery Smooth
Nutty/Leather Mix
Wrapper fell apart

*OVERALL: *
Slightly Complex
Mild to Medium Flavor
Smoke again: Yes
Buy Box: No

*DETAILED REVIEW: *

*The Look: *
Good looking cigar with a huge band that seems very proud of itself. Minimal veins present with a good oily shine to it.

*Cold draw and smell: *
Giving the cigar a good whiff, it has an earthy almost barn yard smell, which I am not a fan of. It is a Sungrown though and those tend to have that smell. Not such a big fan of the sungrown cigars at this point. 
Cold draw instantly hit with a slight sweetness from the wrapper and a spice through the cigar. No really grassy barnyard flavor that I expected which is nice.


















*1st 3rd*
Cut and light up went down without a hitch. At first puff, there is a little spice but also a nutty sweet smoothness. 
The Cigar produces a great thick white smoke that seems to envelope all surrounding areas. The cigar doesn't put off a large amount of smoke, but the room not has a sweet tobacco smell to it. 
Retrohale: spice and earth, slight sting through the nose, but not enough to hurt you.

*Burn isn't razor sharp but nothing I need to correct yet either *
*







*

*2nd 3rd*
Earth and spice mingle and the nuttiness is more prevalent. The slight sweetness is gone. Leather joins into the flavor profile adding a nice complexity to what I expected to be a pretty one note smoke. 
Retrohale: smooth tobacco and earth with a buttery finish. 
Burn still crooked. Corrected. 
*







*

*Last 3rd*
Smooth finish to the last 3rd. Very buttery and nutty with leather and earth mixed in. Wrapper started to unravel on me which is never a good thing. 
Retrohale: buttery with a hint of pepper that really isn't present without the retrohale. 
*







*

*Final thoughts:*
Good complexity which is rare for a Perdomo (based on the ones I have smoked so far)!
I would smoke it again but not sure if its worthy of a box purchase. Overall was a medium to mild smoke. I tend to like a little more kick. Plus the sideways burn and the last third unravel kind of turned me off to wanting to purchase more of these. Based on taste and enjoyment I would give it:

*7 out of 10*


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

very nice review.. Ill need to pick one or two up soon

I just finished a Lot 23 myself


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

Good cigar, one thing odd is I prefer them fairly new versus letting them set.


----------

